# Yohimbine For Depression?



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Is yohimbine dangerous to take with mind altering drugs? I heard it acts like an MAOI and curious to see how i feel with combining a supplement..:duck


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

I wouldnt risk it... yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zerix said:


> I wouldnt risk it... yes


Have you tried yohimbine ? I tried aN energy drink a while back that had yohimbine it helped me feel better


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Have you tried yohimbine ? I tried aN energy drink a while back that had yohimbine it helped me feel better


Yohimbe is just fine, I have a supplement I like to take before workouts by Irwin Naturals called Yohimbine-Plus (I think)... good stuff, but combining Yohimbine with a lot of things isn't so well recommended cause it's an upper don't forget and yea if I'm not mistaken a minor MAOI ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Zerix said:


> Yohimbe is just fine, I have a supplement I like to take before workouts by Irwin Naturals called Yohimbine-Plus (I think)... good stuff, but combining Yohimbine with a lot of things isn't so well recommended cause it's an upper don't forget and yea if I'm not mistaken a minor MAOI ?


Oh I see..Yeah ive tried so many antidepressants and supplements but im still depressed most of the time and feel tired all the time so..


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Yohimbine's MAOI properties are negligible as I know. What is more actual, is its potential anxiogenic effect. Noradrenaline boost itself is a guarantee for anxiety. Though evident sexual stimulation may be a pleasant bonus. In my opinion it not only may be taken, but must be taken with something like SSRI. See my old post with references.


----------

